# How much snow have you gotten??



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Lake affect city WNY and nothin.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm in Warwick, RI (more towards the east) and I only got about an inch at the most. Most of it has melted already and for the most part we just got rain and slush. It was kind of nice to see some of that white stuff we all love though.

Edit: I heard Jersey got like 13", is this true?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Couple inches on the wet coast (Vancouver, BC). It's mushy (I was up on Seymour yesterday) but it's white and it's slippery. Mount Seymour 6 Day Snow Forecast & Skiing Weather for 1265 m shows snow on and off for the next week though. Looking good.


----------



## NStrafach (Oct 8, 2011)

oh I thought that Warwick got over a foot of snow.


----------



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

here in northern wisconsin all we got is about 1.5 inches. all melted though


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Enough for a decent powder run on October 29th...


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

We got 6" in Quakertown, PA which is 45min north of Philly. Enough to make a small backyard park with 2 rails


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 25, 2011)

NStrafach said:


> oh I thought that Warwick got over a foot of snow.


Naw, unfortunately it was pretty much all rain. Wish I had enough snow to ride on somewhere around here but nope  At least I don't have to worry about shoveling just yet


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

we got 11 inches here in Laramie Wyoming. about 2ft in the uppermountains. and about 15inches at my local hill. But most of it melted away. but we are supposed to get more tuesday. alot more if you count this maphttp://204.2.104.196/gfs/CONUS_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_144HR.gif


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Around 15+ inches from last night in Western Mass.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

0 cm here in Toronto >.< so... sad.... I want to ride.....


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

we got 4" a few weeks ago, then it all went away. So right now, zero. But by the end of the week it will be in the 40s for the high, so the snow will be falling soon and in large quantities


----------



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

Got a inch here in NC. But none of it stuck...


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Nothing in Kyoto. I believe Hokkaido has some though. Still another 6 weeks to wait for me. I plan to spend much of it watching snowboard addiction and playing with my board on in　my　front room.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

None. It was 63 today in St Louis. My season doesn't start until at least middle of December. Later if it stays to warm for the resort to make "snow".


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

We got like 5" last week but not a lot of it stuck.


----------



## icansmellpowda (Oct 18, 2011)

got 10" here in Cheyenne,WY


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Alton, NH reported 18" of snow the night before last. 
The snow was PERFECT dry and fluffy at night.. but unfortunately got heavy and turned into cement yesterday when we hiked to get out and ride it. Still October turns were a hell of a good time!

It was definitely an interesting Halloween weekend.. Went to opening day at Sunday river, ME Saturday, hiked that (because a $30 ticket is $30 gas to get out west) went straight to a costume party as.. a snowboarder (appropriately). Got snowed in.. too many ppl= not enough floor space.. slept 2 and a half hours in the passenger seat of a truck for heat in my gear.. woke up drove straight to Gunstock.. hiked and then crashed when I got home for yesterday afternoon for the night.


Can you find the picnic table?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

14+ inches up at mt snow in vt


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I think they said 3" here in Queens. Looked more like 1" to me.


----------



## AjP (Oct 1, 2011)

we got about two inches near Pittsburgh, in fanklin park (slightly higher elevation) and i woke up early enough to spend 3 hours shoveling it on the hill, and when i was done, it fucking poured down rain. i was so pissed, but theres many more snows to come im suree.


----------



## AjP (Oct 1, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Cascades have been getting quite a bit above 8,000. Last report, Mt Adams has about 3 feet of new snow at the summit. Down at resort and pass levels though it has all be rain but that is very normal for the Cascades. Usually mid November is when it starts in earnest for us.
> 
> Meadows picked up a light dusting overnight to tease us....:laugh:
> 
> Damn! you folks in the Northeast are getting some early luvin, hope it hangs in for ya......:thumbsup:


I want to move to alaska haha.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i hate each and every one of you


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

A small dusting two weeks ago... Bears projected opening date is the 24th.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Ttam said:


> A small dusting two weeks ago... Bears projected opening date is the 24th.


whered you hear this?


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Thats just the word on the mountain. Nothing official. There is snow in the forecast for friday btw


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Ttam said:


> Thats just the word on the mountain. Nothing official. There is snow in the forecast for friday btw


i saw that 
i also noticed the temps will be down to around 19 over the weekend...so the snowmaking weather is there:thumbsup:
mt high always races to open first, and they are saying about another week. bear/summit are usually right behind so hopefully it happens within the next two weeks or so


----------



## NStrafach (Oct 8, 2011)

None of the snow stayed here for more than a day. I can't wait until the first true snowfall hits New England.


----------



## Boomer (Oct 25, 2011)

Haha it's still in the 80's here!


----------



## Gliscor (Oct 10, 2011)

None so far...


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Whistler got some on top. Nov 25 opening date … so it's not so bad. few more days./


----------



## lacklusterskill (Feb 17, 2011)

Enough to drop a tree on my car  Trees with a lot of leaves plus heavy wet snow = a new roof for me.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

lacklusterskill said:


> Enough to drop a tree on my car  Trees with a lot of leaves plus heavy wet snow = a new roof for me.


PICTURE NOW!! But that sucks! Good luck on getting it fixed, hope its not coming out of your pocket.


----------



## lacklusterskill (Feb 17, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> PICTURE NOW!! But that sucks! Good luck on getting it fixed, hope its not coming out of your pocket.












Don't know how it didn't shatter my sun roof. Luckily it was insured, just got the quote on how much its going to cost to fix and without insurance I'd be fucked. The best part is I had moved my car away from another tree that I thought was going to fall.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Very little below tree line at Big Sky. I'm gonna guess and say over 2 feet accumulated upper mountain. I'm not worried though. I know it will come. Big Sky is not recording their snow yet, unlike some. 

Watching the weather I'm seeing the pattern of storms already lining up off the PNW. Hopefully She (La Nina) will be back again this year.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

lacklusterskill said:


> Don't know how it didn't shatter my sun roof. Luckily it was insured, just got the quote on how much its going to cost to fix and without insurance I'd be fucked. The best part is I had moved my car away from another tree that I thought was going to fall.


wow, thats wierd it only dented the middle (from what i can see) it doesent look lke it dented any of the edges around the roof.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

We've had in the neighborhood of about two feet so far this season here in Evergreen. A few more storms look to be stacking up over the next couple of weeks. Keep 'em coming!

I just wish the flow would get turned around. The last couple have been upslope from the east, so we've been getting dumped on here in the foothills while the mountains have just been getting a few inches out of them. Hopefully this one lined up for Friday night into Saturday will slam the mountains.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

right now the base at my local resort is 0" (that will be changing tonight and into the next 3 days) and i just saw on their website they have set a thanksgiving day opening date...JUST 21 DAYS LEFT TO GO!!!! HELL YA!


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> right now the base at my local resort is 0" (that will be changing tonight and into the next 3 days) and i just saw on their website they have set a thanksgiving day opening date...JUST 21 DAYS LEFT TO GO!!!! HELL YA!


I would be surprised if they did. I went up to Bogus last year on Thanksgiving and it was still patchy in a lot of places and that was a lot of snow for them that early. But man that would be cool if they did again.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Not enough!!!! 

Nah but we have a good amount for this time of the year. We are well in front of last season.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, I'm posting now because the last few days were chaotic with massive power outages due to the storm (combination of lots of heavy, wet snow + trees with leaves = massive tree destruction). I have three decent size trees down in my yard. Between both snowfalls last week, we got around foot of snow at my house. It is melting quick though. Here is a pic from a our local sledding hill from late Sunday.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

11" yesterday


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

72" so far. They are saying 2ft+ are coming down tonight and tomorrow. Wolf Creek will get 100" before Purgatory even opens...


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

So far in Toronto we didn't get shite! terrible


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

we got our first (that I am aware of) frost today? haha still nothing for southwestern ontario! Maybe we can get the storm like we got last year and in a months time there will be 3 feet of the white stuff on the ground!


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach (Sep 16, 2011)

Wolf creek already has gotten 74" or so and they are supposed to get snow on the mountain for the the next four days straight. So much for work next week. Let it snow! Let it snow!


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach (Sep 16, 2011)

O yeh... for anyone going to wolf creek in the next week. Here the mountain weather reports... 7-Day Forecast for Latitude 37.4N and Longitude 106.6W (Elev. 11952 ft)


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Quarter inch so far... Hopefully it doesnt stop.


----------



## InfinitySnow (Aug 30, 2011)

*First snow in Calgary, Alberta*

Calgary just got it's first snowfall of the year, not alot but we still got it, Lake Louise opens tomorrow for the season and they got 15cm of snow last night, hopefully they will get more tonight for opening day tomorrow


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, the weekend storm for CO is looking like a bust. Hopefully we squeeze out a few inches and it may do some good things for the western slope, but not looking too hot for the Front Range and surrounding areas.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like a decent storm. More of a typical Colorado "drips and drabs" than a West Coast dump.

Colorado - OpenSnow

Joel is pretty good at his predictions...


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

First snow this year in the valley, the mountains should be getting a good amount. There was a freak dusting a while ago but that all melted in a day, do in reality this is the first snow of the year...about dam time!


----------



## AjP (Oct 1, 2011)

we need a Nor'easter to blow through like NOW!!!!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

AjP said:


> we need a Nor'easter to blow through like NOW!!!!


The Nor'easter already came sorry you missed it :cheeky4:
Got to move to the real North East.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Still not a damn thing..... This is the time of year that blows goat shlong in the PNW. The weather is rainy, cold and gloomy to the point you don`t want to do anything, but the snow levels in the Cascades has not dropped low enough to build up enough base to even split board the back country or the resorts yet. It will come I know that and often one storm will drop 4 feet, but the waiting game sucks. I am toying with the idea of trying to squeeze one last river trip out of the season but I don`t know; getting pretty damn cold to be on the water.


Yea it sucks, i think you'd be crazy to go out on water unless we get some bright sunny days. Its seriously like 40-45 most of the day here in the Valley...


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

5 or so inches last night for my home mountain Sierra-At-Tahoe.


----------



## TheBQB (Oct 21, 2011)

Very little in Portland Oregon


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Bear opens midweek!!


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

0  The midwest sucks....


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Soon, I will be at peace. 

Sierra-At-Tahoe from last night.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Ttam said:


> Bear opens midweek!!


crazy considering it's going to be in the 50's


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

They are pumping that snow out as fast as they can with the snow guns. I dont see why not. They have almost unlimited water resources from the lake. I heard the park run is going to be open and its going to be loaded with jibs.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Ttam said:


> They are pumping that snow out as fast as they can with the snow guns. I dont see why not. They have almost unlimited water resources from the lake. I heard the park run is going to be open and its going to be loaded with jibs.


Are you talking about Sierra?


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Bear Mountain.


----------



## Nette (Nov 4, 2011)

I hate to live in Holland.
No snow.
No mountains.
Only rain and wind.


----------



## ace9213 (Oct 2, 2011)

Two weeks ago we got about 8-10 inches I would say. Last week we got about 5 inches. Supposed to get about 1-3 inches tonight and tomorrow morning. :cheeky4:


----------



## Force9000 (Nov 7, 2011)

My mountain has about 10cm or so, just got the first snowfall today in the city, but it didn't stick


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

It's going to be nearly 70º today


----------



## TheHigherEnd (Nov 8, 2010)

Bachelor has about 6 "fresh" inches from the last system, was supposed to be at least twice as much, but what can you do? Expecting more over the weekend, the good news is that there was still quite a bit up there from last year filling in some of the cracks and it's been fairly cold so that 6" is still there. One good 36" storm and we should be good to go, as to when that will be? 

They're still shooting for Turkey Day, maybe they know something we don't... :dunno:


----------



## FreeSnowboardin (Oct 14, 2011)

none forcast for next few weeks


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Wolf Creek has 100" already with 80% chance of snow tomorrow. Yeah buddy.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

heres white pass washington.
White Pass Ski Area - White Pass Conditions


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

footy from some local kids up at the hill last Sat 11-5-11. 

Early Season Shred on Vimeo


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Here are some photos from last Tuesday.
Who can tell me where these pictures were taken ?? 

ETA - Yeah I'd say we've got _some_ snow. 


11.8.pow2 by bravo_castle, on Flickr


11.8.pow by bravo_castle, on Flickr


----------



## NStrafach (Oct 8, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> It's going to be nearly 70º today


Same here. CT is extremely warm during the day, and at night it begins to cool down. But no snow is heading our way for a long time


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

tehehehe, i just giggled like a little school girl when i saw this
7-Day Forecast for Latitude 43.74N and Longitude 116.12W (Elev. 5999 ft)
by saturday we should be getting around 14". Normally i woudnt care that much for 13" over 4 days, but with a base of about 4" currently any type of snow gets me super stoked. At least after this little snow storm ill be able to hike it finally and curb some anxiousness.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mt. Baker in Washington has 30 inches and is expected to get another 30 today and tomorrow. If it does, they will open on Friday.

If so, I will be skipping out on work and starting the season in some thigh deep powder!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

We have a decent amount of snow here. Went for a hike today.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

schmitty34 said:


> Mt. Baker in Washington has 30 inches and is expected to get another 30 today and tomorrow. If it does, they will open on Friday.
> 
> If so, I will be skipping out on work and starting the season in some thigh deep powder!!! :thumbsup:


16 inches last night and more to come. It's open tomorrow and I'm skipping work. So stoked to get the season started.


----------



## NStrafach (Oct 8, 2011)

schmitty34 said:


> 16 inches last night and more to come. It's open tomorrow and I'm skipping work. So stoked to get the season started.


 Extremely lucky. This weekend, the resort I go to is opening only about 4 trails this weekend, but only make their snow. It's truly depressing.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

16" for this weekend. Still a little sketch on some of the ungroomed runs. Got close to getting a core shot. Hopefully this weather keeps up and they can open the entire resort ASAP.


----------



## ltrrtl218 (Jul 5, 2011)

here on the west coat in CA we have barely had any snow with no forecast of any in the near future. could be a very lame december


----------



## TJFunk (Nov 20, 2011)

38 inches on the ground so far on the mountain, but we've had a dry spell for a while now, can't wait for the next storm to roll through though maybe even get some snow in town.:thumbsup:


----------



## NStrafach (Oct 8, 2011)

Since Halloween, CT or RI hasn't gotten snow. THIS FUCKING BLOWS. Temps are 50 and it rains a ton.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My local hill started making snow last night and plans to open on the 17th. Last week, I thought for sure that I wasn't boarding until after christmas.


----------



## texfrost (Dec 7, 2011)

We have none in SW michigan still. It keeps melting


----------



## NStrafach (Oct 8, 2011)

Rain..... who else has been having........... WARM WEATHER................?


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

NStrafach said:


> Rain..... who else has been having........... WARM WEATHER................?


raining all day in Toronto, pretty shitty


----------

